# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Benauwd en onrustig

## Agnes574

Op 02-03-09 20:52 schreef Andreas ;

hallo ,wie zou zou mij advies kunnen geven . Wij hebben sinds drie weken twee jonge border collie pups . Sindsdien ben ik erg benauwd en onrustig .Eerst van de huisarts VENTOLIN gekregen voor bronchitis . maar ik heb geen tranende ogen of vol gezicht , wel benauwd en geen trek in eten .koorts en nacht`s erg onrustig door het hoesten .Bloedonderzoek gedaan Huismijt en honden 5/6 .
Huisarts schrijft nu prednisolon voor 30 mg per tablet, Het lijkt mij veel te heftig .Wie heeft een goed advies ??

----------


## Déylanna

Geen trek in eten, en koorts vindt ik (persoonlijk) niet echt passen bij een "huisdieren" allergie, maar hoesten en benauwdheid weer wel. Over het algemeen genomen krijg je bij een huisdieren allergie last van bv: 'Zanderige', tranende ogen, niesbuien, een verstopte neus, een jeukende en rode, opgezwollen huid, hoofdpijn.
Je krijgt het benauwd, en je voelt je moe en lusteloos.
Normaal gesproken wordt er dan bij een huisdieren allergie Antihistamines gebruikt. Zelf vindt ik gelijk het besluit om Prednison te gaan gebruiken ook wel heftig.
Je zou ook een behandeling met Novo Helisen Oraal kunnen starten. Dit is een orale immunotherapie met een huisstofmijt-, grassen-, bomen- of huisdierenextract. Deze behandeling wordt ingesteld nadat zorgvuldig is vastgesteld waarvoor je precies allergisch bent en is uitsluitend op recept van je arts te verkrijgen.
Eerst wordt de juiste hoeveelheid druppels opgelost in een klein beetje water. Vervolgens moet deze oplossing, bij voorkeur 's morgens, opgedronken worden. 
Vraag je huisarts eens hiernaar. Lijkt mij altijd nog beter dan gelijk aan de Prednison te gaan. Succes!!

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou me ook eens laten testen op allergieen zoals Déylanna hierboven al zegt!

Sterkte Xx Ag

----------


## wittehaan

> Op 02-03-09 20:52 schreef Andreas ;
> 
> hallo ,wie zou zou mij advies kunnen geven . Wij hebben sinds drie weken twee jonge border collie pups . Sindsdien ben ik erg benauwd en onrustig .Eerst van de huisarts VENTOLIN gekregen voor bronchitis . maar ik heb geen tranende ogen of vol gezicht , wel benauwd en geen trek in eten .koorts en nacht`s erg onrustig door het hoesten .Bloedonderzoek gedaan Huismijt en honden 5/6 .
> Huisarts schrijft nu prednisolon voor 30 mg per tablet, Het lijkt mij veel te heftig .Wie heeft een goed advies ??


Prednison 30 mg. is een standaard stootkuur. Je kunt hier baat bij hebben.
Veel verstandiger lijkt hetmij om toch te gaan denken dat de honden de oorzaak van je benauwdhid zullen zijn.l
Als proef kun je ze een poosje bij een ander onderbrengen of zelf een periode op een ander adres vertoeven. 
Ik schrijf je dit als voorlichter in ruste van het Astma Fonds. Ook ben ik zelf 
ernstig astmapatient, dus ik weet waar ik het over heb,

Joke de Witte

----------

